# Sneak peek at upcoming AW packaging? And some surprise car releases?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

OK, has ths already been posted and I just missed it? Check out the Auto World department at Ken's Classic Slots:

http://www.kensclassicslots.com/shop/showDept.asp?dept=3947

(This is going off a link posted by Jimmy 49098 in the AW Chassis thread...)

Now, I read about the Pit Kits in another thread, but have we seen packaging yet? Check out the kits--vintage GTO and Mustang on one card, Charger and AMX on another, and that's just the TJ500 stuff, XT gets Can Am and NASCARS...

And then check the cars for sale... have we seen a '62 Thunderbird hardtop on release lists yet? Sounds like R2 isn't showing all their cards right away. That's a nice surprise, if that's what's actually happening...

The sets we've seen already, and we know about case pricing, but... accessories? Nothing in that department yet, so does anyone feel like speculating? :devil: (turn borders turn borders turn borders turn borders turn borders...)

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't know, but this stuff has got me thinking HO again.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*white lines*

Did anyone notice the white lines down the middle of the track sections?
Interesting...

but why oh why the orange guardrail in the sets?
Why not gray..?
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> ...the AutoWorld logo and Aurora AFX 3-color scheme...


 
Hey, check that out... I don't think I fully realized that. Where the Thunderjets have a black "swoosh" up the card, the XTs have the orange/magenta/purple swoosh... THAT'S what looked so familiar to me. As for the Auto World logo, I don't think I was really aware of it the first time around... I was 2 or 3 when they stopped making Thunderjets, and I cut my teeth on M/Ts, mostly bought at a local hobby store. But I think I understand what bugs you about it... it's like whenever I see a prancing gazelle logo on a new Impala. The 1965 Impala is one of the automotive icons I am most passionate about (I have a 1:1 in the garage), and the new Impala is a plastic front-wheel-drive piece of crap. It's like that heritage and the visual imagery that goes with it is being used to sell something new, something unworthy of it. Same goes for the name Malibu on that rolling turd. (OTOH, I think I'll get over it a lot easier if the 2008 Camaro really comes out looking like the spy shots we've seen...  )

Fortunately, the new TJ500s and XTs are still rear-wheel-drive  , and they don't come with inline motors or dedicated traction magnets, so they stayed a lot more true to their heritage. I don't really have a problem with them using the old visual imagery...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Ah But "This is the 1962 Low Rider Ford Thunderbird" It ould have to be a very wide body to slam down on a JL TJET chassis. It should be wide enough for an AFX an maybe Tom is trying to get more bang for his new mold buck 

Roger Corrie


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*But you have to love the description...*

Somehow this does not look like a Nomad to me..... :lol: 
Mint Auto World X-Traction HO scale slot car. This is the 1955 Chevy Nomad Racer #28 in red and black


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the card even says 55 chevy. Maybe it was just the guy with the websites misprint. no biggie to me.
and as for retro packaging to grab sales.? I doubt it at this point if Tom Lowe needs to do that, to me he has earned a spot in the slot car universe. And I'm sure he's not only into slots for money. HE LIKES SLOT CARS !!!
If the package was bright pink with green polka dots and flashing lights, now thats packaging to grab attention.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey, I just noticed... they put a front bumper on the Camaro! :freak:

--rick


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Here Is....*

Something else to think about........notice that number besides the model of the car? 1955 Chev.........#12Does that mean this release has 12 different cars? The notice from Round2 only mentions six models in that set.


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

I really don't know what there is to get excited about... On July 2nd it will be one half of the year gone by, Where is everything?.....I remember reading about the new A/FX's in the old Car Model magazine in 1971...Comming soon ,it said..Next time I went to my hobby shop, There they were!..............The waiting is just not right. I say , advertise only when the products are in hand.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

No one really likes the waiting part, but consider the flux in Round2's being from the JL, to RC2, to present day as its own entity.....all that organizing and re-organizing kinda throws thing in the air. Yet despite that, they've continued cranking out these cars........there have been delays, but ship travel from china has its bumps in the 'road'. 

As far as the wait for product, again its a bother, but it also gives me times to hoard up money to buy sets of cars. And the wait is just about over.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't mind the wait at all. I'm just glad someone is producing these type of cars again.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Ogarfield,

Back in 1971 Car Model had a 3 to 4 month delay period from the time an issue was sent to the production line to the time it was delivered to stores to be sold. Today we have up-to-date information at our fingertips thanks to the internet. 

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Since I started this thread speculating about AW packaging and such, I'm gonna lift this link from a closed thread and stick it in here...

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0091P?&C=WAB&V=RDZ

Check out what the new R2 Thunderjet boxes will look like if you haven't already seen the other thread...

--rick


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

WHat I find interesting is that there will be NASCAR releases.

Might be just the ticket to get more folks interested in HO slots again,seeing how popular NASCAR racing has become.

And here we are still looking at packages and boxes and dreaming.Hopefully soon we'll get some pics of some cars and then we can really have something to talk about.

Mike

P.S. Happy Easter to all here on HT btw. :wave:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Since I started this thread speculating about AW packaging and such, I'm gonna lift this link from a closed thread and stick it in here...
> 
> http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0091P?&C=WAB&V=RDZ
> 
> ...


I have seen 3 or 4 designs, this is just the latest:

http://www2.gpmd.com/image/r/rdzw0114.jpg

(Copy and paste to new window)


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The big question is will we have any of them in our hands by Christmas 

Roger Corrie


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

man would that a nice christmas present or what lol im gonna have to get me a new gf so she can buy me some lol


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> You know things are slow when the packaging is the high point of discussion. Whew.
> 
> In a few more weeks the big boat from China will arrive. A few weeks later we'll be getting special packages from our favorite AW resellers. Then our credit cards will take a major hit and suffer fallout from the AW bomb we've dropped on them. But what the heck, we'll have our new Dirty Duke slot cars to talk about and life as we once knew it will be restored.


Yep, then it'll start all over again waiting to see pics of the new castings, and begging for release dates for the next group of cars. I'm broke right now so I can wait a few more weeks till the cars get here.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Is there really going to be anything else new besides the re release of the Mopar and Bowtie sets and the Dukes of Hazard stuff?

According to everything they say on their website it will be just those series.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

AMX said:


> Is there really going to be anything else new besides the re release of the Mopar and Bowtie sets and the Dukes of Hazard stuff?
> 
> According to everything they say on their website it will be just those series.


Nascars. R2 are negotiating with teams at the moment...


dw


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

They should do current NASCAR for X-Traction and a Legends series for skinny tire T-jets.

If they want to do a new inline chassis, they should make the bodies also fot the X-Traction chassis.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I just noticed on the website that Rick posted a few lines ago that the release date is late May. I wonder if were seeing the first push back, or maybe he's (the guy with the site) is just being wary.
anyone else hear anything about arrivals yet (late April is among us)?


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

ParkRNDL said:


> hey, I just noticed... they put a front bumper on the Camaro! :freak:
> 
> --rick


That looks like a standard '73 Camaro illustration on that card. They came with a full length bumper. The RS version had the extended "endura" grill shell with the split bumper.  

What is the other car? I think it's supposed to be a Mercury, but it looks more like an early Aussy Falcon or a Canadian Chevelle "Beaumont".


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Slott V said:


> That looks like a standard '73 Camaro illustration on that card. They came with a full length bumper. The RS version had the extended "endura" grill shell with the split bumper.
> 
> What is the other car? I think it's supposed to be a Mercury, but it looks more like an early Aussy Falcon or a Canadian Chevelle "Beaumont".


 Oh yeah. I wasn't implying that 1:1 Camaros came without bumpers, and I know the RS came with a split bumper as opposed to the standard car's one-piece bumper, but Aurora's AFX Camaro (which I'm assuming is represented in that packaging pic) didn't come with one at all...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-AFX-Trans-Am-Camaro-Z28-3_W0QQitemZ6053580677QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And if I had to guess, I'd say that the other car is this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-AFX-Dodge-Charger-Mint-11-NASCAR_W0QQitemZ6053623359QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> There's some rather nice restored Trans Am Camaro (and other) pics on this site.
> 
> http://historictransam.com/RacePhotos.htm
> 
> Of course these look better than the condition the cars were in when they were raced. But isn't it cool to see so many beautiful vintage TransAm cars.... wow.


Some great reference shots! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for that link AFX. There is a load of great shots there.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

